# I'm better than Cap'n Jack Sparra'



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

my rum is *not* gone  


















yet


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

i think if i finished it tonight, alone, i would die. or at least puke. a lot.

death ftl. but Death FTMFW


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

You're a zombie. 

Finish that shit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've never had rum before...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Rum is good! Really good! It makes me happy!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're a zombie.
> 
> Finish that shit



alcohol &#8800; brains  



besides, tim's a fucking lightweight, and he is the master zombie genius of RVG:TZM. watch the RVG:TZMVD:BTG and revel int he glory of tim's drunkenness in some of the live footage


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've never had rum before...



My fav alcohol by far


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually.....where can I get that DVD  I've been wanting to watch it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Actually.....where can I get that DVD  I've been wanting to watch it.



uhhhh.....from tim, i guess.

email him....address is on True Zombie Metal


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

C.W. Muthatruckin McCall.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> C.W. Muthatruckin McCall.



i fell asleep watching the DVD when i slept on the tiny fucking couch thing in tim's basement on devil's night  

the menu on that shit is all fucked up, too....it doesn't work right. totally fits with the RVG:TZM ethos though


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Can I play drums for you guys?




C.W. Muthatruckin McCall.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

no. because the drummer in tim's other band is the only guy we know who could even play the shit (who'd be willing to do it, at least).



and he's like....16 or someshit.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm gonna start signing my posts.





--Ari--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you guys have a human drummer now?



:signingyourpostsmakesyoumetalasfucklikejeff:

C.W. Muthatruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Do you guys have a human drummer now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






not yet, but we might if we have a REALLY BIG SHOW sometime. maybe. or maybe not.



--Jeff--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't.

It'll fuck up the "ethos"








C.W. Muthajeffin McCalljeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Don't.
> 
> It'll fuck up the "ethos"
> 
> ...



"ethos" is a good word.



--C.W. MuthaAri'n McCalljeffbitch--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ethos. You has it. 



C.W. EPICMUTHAFUCKINTRUCK McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

i do has it.....or at least, i had it. but i eated it.


--:epicjefftruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

ZORS

LAWLZORS



C.W. Muthatruckin McCall Truckin. 

:truckin: 

BTW I've acheived ultimate doom tone  


It's Ult I Mate.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> ZORS
> 
> LAWLZORS
> 
> ...



Sunn Model T? if not, you = teh wrong.

--:wrongtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

No, sadly I don't have an eardrum destroyer 

But my KT loaded Dual, with the Vader, Blackouts, and the Nobels delay. Makes for doom.

C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

no


--:incorrectjefftruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes. 



C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

holy fuck you're fast



:amphetaminestruckin:


--jeff--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Truckers must stay vigilant. At all times. 



C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

you're getting slow in your old age.


--:ancienttruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

My throttle sticks a little


C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

throttle rhymes with bottle. bottle is a funny word.

--:jeffisabottletruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

bottlebottlebottlebottlebottlebottlebottle




:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bottles should become empty.




C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Bottles should become empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



working on it.......maybe


--:hadabottlebutieatedittruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Why the hell am i at work? I should be inside a bottle right now!










C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

....that, sir, is an excellent question. why the fuck *are* you at work at 3:33am? 


--:thoughtiwastheonlyonewhoworkedhourslikethattruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

I work graveyard shift. Tuesday-Saturday.



:shiftworkofthedamnedtruckin:


C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

:randomunpredictablehourstruckin:



--mike'sanus--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anus? Irritable.






C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

mine too. 

:whydon'tmorepeoplepostinthisthreadtruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Because not enough people love Katatonia. Why is this?



C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

perhaps because they're not that good?

Withersoul is better. so is Shroud of Bereavement. also Shape of Despair, Swallow the Sun, Mar de Grises, etc.



--:katatoniaisoverratedtruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]awaits neg rep[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> perhaps because they're not that good?
> 
> Withersoul is better. so is Shroud of Bereavement. also Shape of Despair, Swallow the Sun, Mar de Grises, etc.
> 
> ...



I may have an interesting Withersoul announcement to make maybe soon. 

I'm a huge fuckin Katatonia fan  Have you heard their old stuff?

C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]awaits neg rep[/action]



Noneg.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

define "old"



--Nate--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> define "old"
> 
> 
> 
> --Nate--



Pre "Saw You Drown EP"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

NP: Solitude Aeternus



--Bill Carter--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

:nateneedstojointhefuckingforumlikeitoldhimtotruckin:




C.W. Doomtruckin McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

:nate'sversein"nightfalls">alltruckin:



--RVG--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

:notsurewhatyou'retalkingaboutbesideshisatromortastuff: 





C.W. SallyFieldsIsAWhore McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

atromorta ftw

check out the RVG track "Night Falls" from the first album. verse that starts "i was a dam-builder" is nate's. his voice is ridiculous.


--:mikedoesn'tknowhisRVGtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've heard a little RVG from Nate, I don't have any of your discs though 

I've heard Nates actual singing voice....and his growls....which are usually mixed with Lincs growls......to enhance the nastiness 

C.W. KentuckyFriedBlackMetalTruckin McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

You two are still awake? Fuckin' A, guys, go to bed!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

--:nothingtosayjustfuckinghungrytruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> You two are still awake? Fuckin' A, guys, go to bed!



I'm at work AwesomeTom. 


C.W. TomAwesome McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> You two are still awake? Fuckin' A, guys, go to bed!



you're still awake? fuckin' a dude, go to bed 



--:revengetruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Mmk, what thread did I miss? What's with all this C.W. McCall silliness?



WarriorOfMetal said:


> --:revengetruckin:--



Drinkin' 'n' truckin' don't go together, buddy


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ari needs to :eattruckin:

Tom needs to ayfuckingattentiontruckin:









C.W. Pullin' Logs McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, I can't be expected to pay attention to every little update that goes on around here 100% of the time! Only 95% or so of the time...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Hey, I can't be expected to pay attention to every little update that goes on around here 100% of the time! Only 95% or so of the time...



We're being metal as fuck like Jeff and signing our posts.



C.W. Jefftruckin McCall


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, and if you didn't know AwesomeTom. ZombieAri is drunk and I'm at work.

C.W. BurtReynoldsIsTheDude McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes posts in OT counted toward postcount....[/action]

[action=WarriorOfMetal]would totally be at about 1600 by now[/action]



--ostcountsareimportanttruckin:--





[action=WarriorOfMetal]almost typed "--ostcountsareimpotenttruckin:--"[/action]









--:mikeisimpotenttruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]is trying not to laugh and wake up roommates[/action]



--:stifledtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have potential to be impotent. 


<---- My post count is bigger than yours



C.W. Biggun McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We're being metal as fuck like Jeff and signing our posts.



Gotchya. I didn't know "Mike" was spelled with a C and a W!

...and a McCall!




Zepp88 said:


> Oh, and if you didn't know AwesomeTom. ZombieAri is drunk and I'm at work.



Yes, I had gathered that 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes posts in OT counted toward postcount....[/action]
> [action=WarriorOfMetal]would totally be at about 1600 by now[/action]
> --ostcountsareimportanttruckin:--
> [action=WarriorOfMetal]almost typed "--ostcountsareimpotenttruckin:--"[/action]
> --:mikeisimpotenttruckin:--




Next time you're in Texas and have some rum, call me up


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Gotchya. I didn't know "Mike" was spelled with a C and a W!
> 
> ...and a McCall!
> 
> ...



[action=WarriorOfMetal]stifles more laughter[/action]


--:willdotruckin:--

[action=WarriorOfMetal]is apparently losing coherence and had to fix that a few times[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> --:willdotruckin:--



[action=TomAwesome]read that as "wildo truckin" for a sec and wondered if Ari had misunderstood the intent for us getting drunk together[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've given up trying to stifle the laughter 




C.W. IsHowMikeIsSpelled McCall



 you guys


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]stifles even more laughter[/action]


--:sleepingroommatesFTMFLtruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

:wubtruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Why aren't your roommates truckin?











C.W. DrewsHotRoomate McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

--:TomAwesome--><--Aritruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

wtf 

Is Tom an Elf? I love Elves. 


C.W. ThisIsGettingHeavy McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why aren't your roommates truckin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one is, but she's asleep w/ BF whose alarm went off 20 minutes ago



--:roommate&bftruckin?:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> --:TomAwesome--><--Aritruckin:--





I don't know if you remember what I look like, but that would end up being a horrifying mass of hair, limbs, and even more hair.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't know if you remember what I look like, but that would end up being a horrifying mass of hair, limbs, and even more hair.



hairy babies ftmfw


--:truckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> one is, but she's asleep w/ BF whose alarm went off 20 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> --:roommate&bftruckin?:--



They're in ur Wubbeds, Wubbin.






C.W. HardWub McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is Tom an Elf? I love Elves.



Where the hell did that come from? 

[action=TomAwesome]loves elves, too[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Where the hell did that come from?
> 
> [action=TomAwesome]loves elves, too[/action]



Holy fuck I'm laughing histerically right now. 



C.W. ElvesArePeopleToo McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]can't stifle much longer[/action]

--:sleepingroommatesFTMFLagaintruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

C.W. ILoveThatBunny McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]can't stifle anymore[/action]


--:truckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Holy shit this thread rules  


C.W. InterestingMiddleThingHereYes McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Of course it rules! Booze + ss.org is always a winning combination!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]is hungry still[/action]


--:wonderingwhenthedamndineropenstruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Eat some foods dood.



C.W. 7-11IsOpenRightNow McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm getting sympathetic drunkiemunchies over here!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Eat some foods dood.
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. 7-11IsOpenRightNow McCall



good point, s'leven is open right now....but [action=WarriorOfMetal]would prefer french toast[/action]




--:soberinguptruckin:--






.........maybe


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I'm getting sympathetic drunkiemunchies over here!



........come over?



....cum over?







......................bukkake?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so glad we have Whataburger around here for when I'm drunk. It's open 24 hours a day, and you can order any item from the menu at any time of the day or night.

:temptedbyjuicy4:30AMburger:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just dip some toast in some syrup and eat it.

C.W. OuiOui McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ........come over?
> ....cum over?
> ......................bukkake?



Dude. Between the two of us, we'd be far too much for any bukake club to handle.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ........come over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy.
Fucking.
Shit.

 


C.W.  McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Just dip some toast in some syrup and eat it.
> 
> C.W. OuiOui McCall



....if only i had syrup



--jeff--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I'm so glad we have Whataburger around here for when I'm drunk. It's open 24 hours a day, and you can order any item from the menu at any time of the day or night.
> 
> :temptedbyjuicy4:30AMburger:



My stepdad enjoys Whataburger much. 





C.W. GREASEHOG McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Dude. Between the two of us, we'd be far too much for any bukake club to handle.



....club?  





--:contributorsonoautomergeddoublepoststruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ....club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK



--wnedbymiketruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

--:selfunpwnedtruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ....if only i had syrup




And again we're back to the bukake 



Zepp88 said:


> My stepdad enjoys Whataburger much.



Meep! Whataburger is good, but in moderation! After all, it's Texas fast food straight out of Corpus Christi!

Edit: I read "much" as "too much".

opstruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]stifles even more laughter[/action]
> 
> 
> --:sleepingroommatesFTMFLtruckin:--



I told you man, just shit on her chest

Zorro


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> And again we're back to the bukake



MAPLE Syrup!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!one!!!!!!!eleven!!!!1111!!!!1!!!!!11!111!!






--:TomAwesomehaskinkysexyinterestingideastruckin:--
















*squirt*


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ari just had a little battle with himself over there. Did yoo see thaaaat?

There is a whataburger in Virginia. Like one that I know of. 


C.W. WaterCloset McCalldonalds


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I told you man, just shit on her chest
> 
> Zorro



--:max&#8800;loosebrucetruckin:--


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

im just happy that with you in your current state, you ran out of wood glue and packing tape 

:WoMSafetyweektruckin:

zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I told you man, just shit on her chest
> 
> Zorro



It's like Vicks Vapo Rub but better.



C.W. Yarly McTruckin.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ari just had a little battle with himself over there. Did yoo see thaaaat?
> 
> There is a whataburger in Virginia. Like one that I know of.
> 
> ...



there's also a Sheetz near my parents' place in VA.....but not in Boston     



--:Sheetz>alltruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> im just happy that with you in your current state, you ran out of wood glue and packing tape
> 
> :WoMSafetyweektruckin:
> 
> zorro



[action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes he hadn't run out of wood glue, since it would have made for a more entertaining picstory[/action]




--:[action=WarriorOfMetal]istruckin[/action]:--


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

:truckintruckin:

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sheetz rules  


C.W. Ahhhfuckit McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

--:brokensealtruckin:--





.......brb


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like Ari's hull sprung a leak!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

He's done pissed heemself! 



C.W. It'sSoWarm McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

for like the 3rd time 
he keeps breaking the seal, but its already been broken lol

Zorgasmo


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Max. Are you an Elf?











C.W. McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

one can only break the seal once. i'm amazed i've gone so long between pissings.




--isstruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

When I drink, I piss every 10 minutes or so. Sometimes more.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe. I've got the retardedly fair skin thing going on. but im too hairy
Viking elf?

Zorganism


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

:narrowurethratruckin: 




C.W. Hank Hill McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why he was just listening to Silverchair[/action]



oh yeah, Australia and the occasional decent song.



[action=WarriorOfMetal]is from Australia[/action]


--:kangarooswatchedmydiapergetchangedtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Maybe. I've got the retardedly fair skin thing going on. but im too hairy
> Viking elf?
> 
> Zorganism



Vikings are not elves but they often mate. 







C.W. McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> :narrowurethratruckin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 even though I'm fairly sure that has no effect on how often you pee.

-))> Tom Rutherford Awesome <((-


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes he could rep or thank himself for this thread's epic gloriosity[/action]



--:disappointmenttruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

:doubleposttruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why he was just listening to Silverchair[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Austrailian.....Jewish......a Zombie by trade.....Daniel Johns is gay.........

Ari, did Anna wreck your life?




C.W. Revelationtruckin McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

dude, seriously. eat lots, and lots, of bread/toast

Zord


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Vikings are not elves but they often mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[action=WarriorOfMetal]is also a Big Hairy Viking, but simultaneously a noodles-eque Dwarf.[/action]

--:selffornicationtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes he could rep or thank himself for this thread's epic gloriosity[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> --:disappointmenttruckin:--



I can't rep you either. I've gotta spread it around first. 



C.W. McCall


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]is also a Big Hairy Viking, but simultaneously a noodles-eque Dwarf.[/action]
> 
> --:selffornicationtruckin:--



I've never seen a Viking fuck a Dwarf.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

im not short or dwarfy. tall, slender and pale. just hairy as shit
my work buddy, if he lets his beard grow, including his neck, his beard will grow into his chest hair etc.
basically the hair from his feet connects all the way up to the hair on his head

Zorro


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Austrailian.....Jewish......a Zombie by trade.....Daniel Johns is gay.........
> 
> Ari, did Anna wreck your life?
> 
> ...



[action=WarriorOfMetal]first thought you meant the intensely hot 31-year-old Belarusian he thought was interested in him[/action]

[action=WarriorOfMetal]realizes what was actually meant, and confirms that mike had the right album in mind[/action]


--:anorexialifetruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

I think dwarves are generally hairy, too. Dave is the exception that prooves the rule.

This site is awesome, but there are other sites for the, uhm... selffornicationtruckin.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> im not short or dwarfy. tall, slender and pale. just hairy as shit
> my work buddy, if he lets his beard grow, including his neck, his beard will grow into his chest hair etc.
> basically the hair from his feet connects all the way up to the hair on his head
> 
> Zorro



you must know my friend Stu


--:furrydudestruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> im not short or dwarfy. tall, slender and pale. just hairy as shit
> my work buddy, if he lets his beard grow, including his neck, his beard will grow into his chest hair etc.
> basically the hair from his feet connects all the way up to the hair on his head
> 
> Zorro



Viking runs through my veins bitch. 


W.C. McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Viking runs through my veins bitch.
> 
> 
> W.C. McCall



that's because i cut open your chest and fucked your heart


--:improvisedorificetruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]first thought you meant the intensely hot 31-year-old Belarusian he thought was interested in him[/action]
> 
> [action=WarriorOfMetal]realizes what was actually meant, and confirms that mike had the right album in mind[/action]
> 
> ...



I actually dig some Silverchair stuff, Frog Stomp was neato. 



C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

drugs ran through mine for a long time 

Zorro


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> that's because i cut open your chest and fucked your heart



Mmk, now the booze has made you hit on the both of us


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Anthem for the Year 2000 is surprisingly awesome, despite the built-in datedness

--:[action=WarriorOfMetal]isoutofcharacter[/action]truckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> that's because i cut open your chest and fucked your heart
> 
> 
> --:improvisedorificetruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Anthem for the Year 2000 is surprisingly awesome, despite the built-in datedness
> 
> --:[action=WarriorOfMetal]isoutofcharacter[/action]truckin:--



AHEM! DOOM DOOM DOOM
DOOM DOOM DOOM
DOOM DOOM DOOM 
DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why....fuck...what's her name?.....oh yeah, allie....won't talk to him anymore (she was a big silverchair fan)[/action]



--:guaranteealcoholhasnothingtodowithittruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Mmk, now the booze has made you hit on the both of us



He went straight to my heart. 



Apparently.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

im calling bullshit on that one 

Zorro

Goodnight
Zorro


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> AHEM! DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM



[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders when Mike turned into Gir[/action]



--:foolishhumanstruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why....fuck...what's her name?.....oh yeah, allie....won't talk to him anymore (she was a big silverchair fan)[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> --:guaranteealcoholhasnothingtodowithittruckin:--



She probably didn't get the Viking Dwarf enigma.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> He went straight to my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.



[action=WarriorOfMetal]is not from New Jersey[/action]




--:almostBonJovitruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders when Mike turned into Gir[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> --:foolishhumanstruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]is not from New Jersey[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That place sucks.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> AHEM! DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM
> DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>






is that nate? or raymond rohonyis or however the fuck the dude's name is spelled? in either case, who's the other dude?


--:burninghairsmellsawesometruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


>




[action=WarriorOfMetal]beat you to it[/action]


--:Tomgotpwnedtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> is that nate? or raymond rohonyis or however the fuck the dude's name is spelled? in either case, who's the other dude?
> 
> 
> --:burninghairsmellsawesometruckin:--





Nate, and I guess Lance  

DOOM DOOM DOOM
DOOM DOOM DOOM
DOOM DOOM DOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]beat you to it[/action]
> 
> 
> --:Tomgotpwnedtruckin:--



Ah, so you did! But I got the video! And a video is worth a thousand dooms! 

:doomydoomydoomtruckin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Lance should move back to VA



--:AtromortAisslowerthanDrewatfinishingalbumstruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Ah, so you did! But I got the video! And a video is worth a thousand dooms!
> 
> :doomydoomydoomtruckin:



one can certainly fit a lot of "dooms" into 6 months of spaceflight


--:NASAtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Artomorta mostly existed in midi  

Lance moved before I met finally met Nate. 

:doomtruckin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] apparently hasn't heard Fierce Allegiance's old stuff[/action]

[action=WarriorOfMetal]did MIDI black metal too, because of Nate and AtromortA[/action]

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wishes he had a perfect band name for symmetrical stereotypical black metal band logo[/action]


--alindrometruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]just realized Mike put in extra words[/action]

--:Ariisnolongerthedrunkest,apparentlytruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders how this thread suddenly got to almost 160 posts[/action]


--:amazementtruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Symmetrical? But Artomorta isn't a palendrome. Atromorta is, though!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, I met finnally met sunday with elves met who was dirty.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Symmetrical? But Artomorta isn't a palendrome. Atromorta is, though!



Yeah.....Atromorta is the name.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=Zepp88] apparently hasn't heard Fierce Allegiance's old stuff[/action]
> 
> [action=WarriorOfMetal]did MIDI black metal too, because of Nate and AtromortA[/action]
> 
> ...



Doom.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah.....Atromorta is the name.



Ah, my bad! I have no idea how I got it mixed up...

*COUGH*


Zepp88 said:


> Artomorta


*COUGH*


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Symmetrical? But Artomorta isn't a palendrome. Atromorta is, though!



[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why Tom can't read[/action]




--:literacytruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow, I met finnally met sunday with elves met who was dirty.



       


--:Zeppislosingittruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Ah, my bad! I have no idea how I got it mixed up...
> 
> *COUGH*
> 
> *COUGH*



Can you cough again? I think I felt a lump.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why Tom can't read[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TomAwesome said:


> *COUGH*
> 
> 
> Zepp88 said:
> ...



[action=TomAwesome]wonders why Ari can't read[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> --:Zeppislosingittruckin:--



Dude I'm seriously giggling like a loon.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Can you cough again? I think I felt a lump.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


>


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]chastizes TomAwesome for forgetting that he's still not quite sober enough to blame things on...[/action]



--:stupidforgetfultomtruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

You kiddin'? Where I come from, the drunkie gets even *more* blame!

ansyassaritruckin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Dude I'm seriously giggling like a loon.



[action=WarriorOfMetal]tries to stifle EVEN FUCKING MORE[/action]






--:goddammittruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that he's back in Withersoul, Ambrosius has no excuse not to join the fourm


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]tries to stifle EVEN FUCKING MORE[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had the forumspy up, and this is almost the only thread that has been active for several hours now. I'd be asleep right now, but.. I just can't leave the damn thread!

:ss.orgtakeovertruckin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Now that he's back in Withersoul, Ambrosius has no excuse not to join the fourm



this is news!  

--:nateismoremetalthaneveryonetruckin:--










*hiccup*


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I've had the forumspy up, and this is almost the only thread that has been active for several hours now. I'd be asleep right now, but.. I just can't leave the damn thread!
> 
> :ss.orgtakeovertruckin:



that's because i rule all



--:soulpwningtruckin:--


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

Ow. My soul. It is pwned.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

holy shit 10 pages


--:[action=WarriorOfMetal]ftw[/action]truckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> this is news!
> 
> --:nateismoremetalthaneveryonetruckin:--
> 
> ...



Yep  I was excite.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> that's because i rule all
> 
> 
> 
> --:soulpwningtruckin:--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

:jealousmiketruckin:


--Jeff--


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

i think it's about time to investigate the openness (or lack thereof) of the Brigham Circle "Diner"

[action=WarriorOfMetal] is [/action]:headachetruckin:


--Chris--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i think it's about time to investigate the openness (or lack thereof) of the Brigham Circle "Diner"
> 
> [action=WarriorOfMetal] is [/action]:headachetruckin:
> 
> ...





I'm going home.


C.W. OnTheRoadAgain McCall


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal] is [/action]:headachetruckin:



Gatorade is your friend.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]just got home from the "diner".....french toast, turkey sausage, grits, & hot chocolate seems to have helped a little bit....[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

holy shit, i just read through this whole thing.....laughed my fucking balls off

--:nomorestiflingtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ari dude, you're hillarious when drunk


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

so it would seem...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, you are thoroughly entertaining when Sober>You

Zorro


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> yeah, you are thoroughly entertaining when Sober>You
> 
> Zorro


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

i like how you understand that comment drunk, but get confused sober 
youre funny as shit drunk

Zorro


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i like how you understand that comment drunk, but get confused sober
> youre funny as shit drunk
> 
> Zorro



It's confusing me, too. I know what you mean by it, but.. _you<sober_ makes a lot more sense than _sober>you_.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, it was horribly worded. i'd probably have been even more thrown off if i read it drunk.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

you understood it perfectly drunk!
and you people need to study your algebra 


Zorro


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> you understood it perfectly drunk!
> and you people need to study your algebra
> 
> 
> Zorro



And why is that? x>y is mathematically equivalent to y<x, yes, but when you're using it creatively like this, you need to pay attention to how it's worded! My math is fine, bizznitch, check yo' English!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

DOOM DOOM DOOM
DOOM DOOM DOOM 
DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

Im not speaking english. im speaking a derivative of english, lol, and mathz


Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

This feels. Right.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

guess it's back to this old thing.....'cept now it's maximiliano's turn to be the drunk one.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

MONKEYSHINE FTMFEGDW!!!
NOT FTV~~


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

chris said:


> Let's continue the old one instead! + :lockingage


I am not satissfied with this posting experience


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

capuchitin...? said:


> :chrissquint:


YOU SUNNBITCH
YOU KILLED MY CAPUCHITIN


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

:monkeytruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

:wherethefuckiszeppanywayishebusytruckin?:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

:truckfuckin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

DRINK MOAR


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

this thread requires more participants


partici....pants 


:nakedtruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

articiwaoh:
ari put some pants on kthxplzbye


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

oh, hai guys. i'z teh n00dz.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

hannah montana is teh n00dz
someobyd call mike
SOMEBODY


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

where is teh awesome tom?


:wubbin:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

no :wubbin: smiley :sad:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

FUCK no :sad: smiley either!


:sa.....wait...shit.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> where is teh awesome tom?
> 
> 
> :wubbin:



 Hai


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> i just did!


Damn right you did


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Hai



:noneedtostiflebutijustdidanywaytruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

i wish i hadnt lost her number, she was cute, and could dance


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Whose? One of the Asian girls? With butts? Who dance?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i wish i hadnt lost her number, she was cute, and could dance


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Whose? One of the Asian girls? With butts? Who dance?


And other things, but i'll spare you those details
she sucked at beerpong something fierce thoaugh


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

though


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

You know there are edit buttons, right?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

no seriously who the fuck are you talking about?



maximiliano has lost it


--:truckin:--


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

i guess so


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> You know there are edit buttons, right?



abuse of contributor powers > you


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> no seriously who the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOT ASIAN WITH A BUTT THAT COULD DANCE
FROM the first party last night, before the police showed up. we danced and made out and ya ya, and i got her number and shit, but i was drunk and didnt write it down or anything, and cant remember it
she has my info in her phone though


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah and then you fucked up your hand on a fence. good job.


:myspacestalkertruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

lmao that shit hurts.
i just put a pressurepack on it and taped it up lol


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

lol and did i seriously post that on myspace?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

at 4:43 AM

check your bulletins


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WINNOR


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Tom Awesome's comment about the edit buttons lol


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

THERE YOU ARE
i was looking for you in the other thread, but i couldnt find you


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats because you told me to come here, keep up


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

i am keeping up. including my bottlez!
im running low though. im down to like 7 left


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Bottlez of what may I ask?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Thats because you told me to come here, keep up



Nerina 










wanna go out?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Max is what we like to call "special" Nerina


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to make phonecallz
i wanna go party


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

max has teh beer. i haz rum, but i'z not drinkin' tonight


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

IM WHAT YOU CALL DRUNK, ASSHATHOLE
monkeyshine, or as WoM likes to call it, fermented caputhcipim piss


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I have to make phonecallz
> i wanna go party



basTARD....teh party, it iz here.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]is a better drunk typist than ibznorange[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

I CAN COME?!
i still really wanna party with Joe and Boober


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]is a better drunk typist than ibznorange[/action]



I JUST DONT REMEMBER THE MONKEY WORD
i can type just fine kinda


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

max wants to see joe's shit


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> max has teh beer. i haz rum, but i'z not drinkin' tonight



And I haz teh whiskey!



ibznorange said:


> I CAN COME?!
> i still really wanna party with Joe and Boober



Huh? What about Boober? Where's Boober?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

no i dont. i just love wild parties. i grew up on wild parties and RG's
what kind of whiskey


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Nerina
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I can imagine how that will go, 
"Nerina, meet me here"
"Ok"
calls Nerina "Where are you?"
"Im here!"
"I dont see you"


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack mothafuckin' Daniels, son.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Yeah I can imagine how that will go,
> "Nerina, meet me here"
> "Ok"
> calls Nerina "Where are you?"
> ...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

i have bottles of rum, tequila, scotch, bourbon, vodka, anisette, and beer. and yet i'm not drinking. fuck. now i'm tempted. 




must....resist....


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Max is what we like to call "special" Nerina



Special like 'special olympic' kinda special?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Yeah I can imagine how that will go,
> "Nerina, meet me here"
> "Ok"
> calls Nerina "Where are you?"
> ...



this thread will be our date then


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Special like 'special olympic' kinda special?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Well damn, if at least one of you starts drinking, I'm going to have to as well.



Nerina said:


> Special like 'special olympic' kinda special?



Exactly


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

no, just special like "can outdrink most people"

and eeee motherfucking hhhh dudarino
that means EEHHHH


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

tom go fall in a ditch


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Jack mothafuckin' Daniels, son.



My personal fav


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmmm


i think it's a bad idea....going to bed at 8:30am, sleeping until 1pm, and working at 10pm doing physical labor is not my idea of fun :sad:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

FUCK, *still* no :sad: smiley




:goddammittruckin:


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> no, just special like "can outdrink most people"



Maybe you forgot that I was posting in this thread and might see you say that! Good thing I don't live in AZ anymore, or I'd have to go over there and show you a thing or two!



ibznorange said:


> tom go fall in a ditch



Love you, too, Schnookey


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

DO IT
at least you didnt come home and play a guitar strung up with a .070 with a hand full of wood


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> FUCK, *still* no :sad: smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Maybe you forgot that I was posting in this thread and might see you say that! Good thing I don't live in AZ anymore, or I'd have to go over there and show you a thing or two!
> 
> 
> 
> Love you, too, Schnookey



im sure i've explained tequila night to you


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>




Cause like, uh, you lost me?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> at least you didnt come home and play a guitar strung up with a .070 with a hand full of wood



[action=TomAwesome]considers taking the setup[/action]

...

[action=TomAwesome]decides it's too easy to be fun and that he has better things to do[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


>



WTF is that shit?





stupid emoticons that aren't easily findable

:truckin:


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

My fav is Jack, and my second fav is rum, and then wine, but I do not like tequilla.....Makes ya feel good, but it tastes nasty and smells nasty, now the smell of Jack I likey.......


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Knob Creek > Jack Daniel's


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Cause like, uh, you lost me?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> My fav is Jack, and my second fav is rum, and then wine, but I do not like tequilla.....Makes ya feel good, but it tastes nasty and smells nasty, now the smell of Jack I likey.......



I haven't had a hell of a lot of experience with tequila, but Jack, rum, and wine are all super great! Jack smells so nice. For a while, I was putting just a tiny bit of Jack in my soda even while I was eating just because it made it taste/smell so good.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Knob Creek > Jack Daniel's



Old Crow > Some stuff, like JD


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Maker's Mark is some great whiskey, too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders why he's listening to Virgin Steele[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

*fixed* Circus Maximus > Virgin Steele


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I haven't had a hell of a lot of experience with tequila, but Jack, rum, and wine are all super great! Jack smells so nice. For a while, I was putting just a tiny bit of Jack in my soda even while I was eating just because it made it taste/smell so good.



Yeah I dont know what it is, but sour mash bourbon is the shit, I love it, thats why I dont buy it anymore, Id drink it every night 



WarriorOfMetal said:


>



repost pic, it didnt show


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

booooo i'll try again, hold on


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

FAILAGE POST AGAIN


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

all the salt and vinegar hurt the cuts in my tounge


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> booooo i'll try again, hold on



hoozaboot now?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

:fap:


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=TomAwesome]is back with some Maker's Mark & Pepper Phd.[/action]


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

whats pepper phd?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

SWEEEEET TOM IS ON BOARD LIKE THE SOUNDGUY ON THE SOUNDBOARD


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> [action=TomAwesome]is back with some Maker's Mark & Pepper Phd.[/action]



your pepper went to college?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> whats pepper phd?



Dr. Pepper


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

oh 

[action=Nerina]feels stupid[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> SWEEEEET TOM IS ON BOARD LIKE THE SOUNDGUY ON THE SOUNDBOARD



Except that "THE SOUNDGUY ON THE SOUNDBOARD" is generally nowhere to be seen!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> SWEEEEET TOM IS ON BOARD LIKE THE SOUNDGUY ON THE SOUNDBOARD



pffff.....everyone knows soundguys leave the board to go hit on chicks at the bar while the band plays


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> oh
> 
> [action=Nerina]feels stupid[/action]



Hehe, aw. Just have a drink! That makes all bad things go away!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

tom, you are ninja


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Dr. Pepper



Md would have worked better
go practice your english
and algebra


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=TomAwesome]are 1337 ninja[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> :fap:



nerina run. or at least shield your chest from him
you dont want that


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Md would have worked better
> go practice your english
> and algebra



Doctor doesn't necessarily mean Md. douchefag. Get up offa mah grill!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

:bukkaketruckin:


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nerina run. or at least shield your chest from him
> you dont want that



If she shields her chest, her eyes have no defense...


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> hoozaboot now?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> :bukkaketruckin:



Nevermind, I guess she should shield her beard.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nerina run. or at least shield your chest from him
> you dont want that




I dont get it! Explain


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

:fap: = :masturbate:
he was gonna do it to your chest!!! on your chest!!! run!
lets not get that explicit again for at least another 10 minutes


Waterfalls


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I dont get it! Explain



Earlier in this thread, he fucked Mike through the chest directly in the heart. That's why he's no longer here with us today. :sniffle:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

oh, that's what you meant.....i thought you meant the bit where i said i'd go...er...straight to Zeppmike's heart 



:fap:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

fucking ninja shit again


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

god and here i was just talking moneyshots
you guys are really off the deepend


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> fucking ninja shit again



to quote the hungus amungus,


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn, and I thought they were Graboids.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

edit: damn


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

try this instead Ghastly's Ghastly Comic - Tentacle Monsters And The Women Who Love Them.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Earlier in this thread, he fucked Mike through the chest directly in the heart. That's why he's no longer here with us today. :sniffle:




Aw, poor Mike


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

my friend told me this amazing bukkake story about him and his japanese girlfriend


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Be careful in the  Ari goes straight for the heart.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

No luck, Ari. Something about forged headers?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> my friend told me this amazing bukkake story about him and his japanese girlfriend



I could get really graphic with a funny story, if nobody would be offended. no bukake, just oral and eyeballs


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> No luck, Ari. Something about forged headers?



goddammit  


[action=WarriorOfMetal]is having no luck tonight[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> mike-quote



that wasn't the first instance though....he said something about something running through his veins....i asked if it was sperm


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds to me like ari needs some help from MR. Test
how exactly does one invoke him anyways?


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=Nerina]is staying away from all the graphic talk[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> sounds to me like ari needs some help from MR. Test
> how exactly does one invoke him anyways?



_Power beyond twilight, crimson beyond blood that flows.
Buried in the stream of time is where your power grows.
I pledge myself to conquer all the fools who stand
against the mighty gift bestowed in my unworthy hand._
*
MR. TEST, I CHOOSE YOU!!*


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

probably a good idea


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

no clue.

anyway it's a webcomic involving a tentacle monster who gets a "buck cake" video for his birthday


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> no clue.
> 
> anyway it's a webcomic involving a tentacle monster who gets a "buck cake" video for his birthday


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Click the link he posted and then click the "next comic" button.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> ...beyond twilight...


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, once no mention of Tom Cruise, Nerina feels safe.......


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Click the link he posted and then click the "next comic" button.



yeah, but the link i actually posted is the one where it actually starts though


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh! Well damn.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Ok, once no mention of Tom Cruise, Nerina feels safe.......



don't give us ideas


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

:wtfuck:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm almost out of beer
ive got half this bottle left
and 2 more afte rthat
and i cant find any parties


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

drink more, max, then you'll understand.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I'm almost out of beer
> ive got half this bottle left
> and 2 more afte rthat
> and i cant find any parties



clearly you need liquor


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

It's, what, like 7:30 over there? It's not too late to buy booze.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

clearly


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

dude im 19
i cant buy booze


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

nevermind
im 20. 
still cant buy booze though


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

^ I will taser you if you put me near him!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah. Hrmph!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

don't taser me, bro!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nevermind
> im 20.
> still cant buy booze though



make a beer run to canada?



actually, mexico's closer. go there. don't get any of that piss Corona though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

near who. me?
dont mind me, im just drunk


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> don't taser me, bro!





Uh, ok!



lol


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> make a beer run to canada?
> 
> 
> 
> actually, mexico's closer. go there. don't get any of that piss Corona though.



CORONA FTV
Imperial Cerveza :scheme:


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> near who. me?
> dont mind me, im just drunk



No not you, tom cruise, keep up dear


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> near who. me?
> dont mind me, im just drunk



yeah. mexico's like next door. learn your geography.






:bitchfaptruckin:


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> make a beer run to canada?
> 
> 
> 
> actually, mexico's closer. go there. don't get any of that piss Corona though.






I like corona extra....it aint bad....


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

OH, that.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I like corona extra....it aint bad....


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

damn, i'm kinda feeling hungry again.....this is bad. i'm gonna get fat.....




:fat:





:fap:


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

I love dark beer, esp Guiness, but I really dont mind corona extra, or actually, I went to Mexico one time and had the corona there, and that shit was strong, it was great! Really


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Half way through my drink, I'm realizing I'm more in the mood for a nice rich tasting beer.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> make a beer run to canada?
> 
> 
> 
> actually, mexico's closer. go there. don't get any of that piss Corona though.



CORONA FTV
Imperial Cerveza :scheme:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I love dark beer, esp Guiness, but I really dont mind corona extra, or actually, I went to Mexico one time and had the corona there, and that shit was strong, it was great! Really



i bet you just got fucked up from it b/c of all the nasty shit in mexico's water


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

What does FTV mean?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Half way through my drink, I'm realizing I'm more in the mood for a nice rich tasting beer.



MONKEY SHINE
i still have one unopened bottle


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i bet you just got fucked up from it b/c of all the nasty shit in mexico's water



You're probably right. 



Nerina said:


> What does FTV mean?



Foar Teh Vinn?


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Nah, they keep the stronger stuff locally and ship out a more watered down, nearly everyone does it, like Heineken, the original one is bottled in the tall necked bottle, but for some reason in FL, we dont get that, we get the small bottle and it dont taste the same, its sucks.....




Oh, FTV, I get it lol


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

FTV = "for teh vomitz"


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Warrior, why would you get fat? Eat !


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Nah, they keep the stronger stuff locally and ship out a more watered down, nearly everyone does it, like Heineken, the original one is bottled in the tall necked bottle, but for some reason in FL, we dont get that, we get the small bottle and it dont taste the same, its sucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the last two times i drank Heineken are the only two times i've ever thrown up from drinking. they were over a year apart. amusingly, i used to actually like Heineken before the first time


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

For the vomit
yes sir


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Warrior, why would you get fat? Eat !



because i'm 5'7ish and 200+ lbs, and i haven't been working (or otherwise physically active) anywhere near enough lately....but i have been eating like shit, ordering large amounts of food for delivery


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

ewwww vomiting ftl
that shit sucks.
i have a hard time with vodka, cause the last 2 times i got alcohol poisoning i was mostly drinking vodka


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> the last two times i drank Heineken are the only two times i've ever thrown up from drinking. they were over a year apart. amusingly, i used to actually like Heineken before the first time



Was is short necked bottles, or long necked ones?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

alcohol poisoning ftv


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Was is short necked bottles, or long necked ones?



short


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

I will never be able to drink Bacardi Razz again. I had a terrible experience with it.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> because i'm 5'7ish and 200+ lbs, and i haven't been working (or otherwise physically active) anywhere near enough lately....but i have been eating like shit, ordering large amounts of food for delivery



Oh, well, just cut out fast food, or cut down, but especially sodas, they will kill you, literally, more sugar than you'll ever need.



WarriorOfMetal said:


> short


I figured that, I'll never drink them, I always drank the long necks, and I've never been sick from them, and I used to drink like a fish...



TomAwesome said:


> I will never be able to drink Bacardi Razz again. I had a terrible experience with it.




That sucks, I love Razz on the rocks


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

Fast food is the crux of my fatty demise!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> alcohol poisoning ftv



Fall ball, went to see buckcherry, atreyu, A7X, Muse, and some other bands, but i cant remember, i was way to drunk. drank about a litre and a half of vodka in about an hour and 45 minutes

My buddy cesars bday party, 14 shots of vodka, and 6 shots of tequila, and a few beers, in just over an hour

HORRIBLE
dont ever do that shit


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I will never be able to drink Bacardi Razz again. I had a terrible experience with it.



i have a funny story about Bacardi Razz....



when we had the Bill Maher HBO special being shot at the Berklee Performance Center (where i worked on stage crew at the time), 3 of us worked all 3 days of the event (load-in, rehearsal/taped show, live show/load-out). after the first day, we went out for dinner and a beer after a long day of moving heavy stuff, and we had to be back there at 7am the next day. well, when the Bacardi promo girl came around offering us free samples of Razz mixed with....i don't remember, something else.....we couldn't turn that down.....so we got a bit drunk after that. a couple free samples, some beer, jack & cokes, etc...."free samples" became a running joke the rest of the summer


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> ewwww vomiting ftl
> that shit sucks.
> i have a hard time with vodka, cause the last 2 times i got alcohol poisoning i was mostly drinking vodka




the only time in my life I ever had an prob with alcohol, as far as alcohol poisoning, was with vodka, I didnt know any better, and wasnt drinking for that long yet and we mixed vodka with amaretto and drank it straight, had like 3 of them, I will never forget that  and the other time I got sick, I was drinking screwdrivers, and apparently the orange juice was bad, because I was sick for days and had migraines for the first time in my life, since then, no more vodka lol


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Fall ball, went to see buckcherry, atreyu, A7X, Muse, and some other bands, but i cant remember, i was way to drunk. drank about a litre and a half of vodka in about an hour and 45 minutes
> 
> My buddy cesars bday party, 14 shots of vodka, and 6 shots of tequila, and a few beers, in just over an hour
> 
> ...



you, sir, are completely mad  

the other night when this thread was started, i didn't even have half a liter, and i'm not exactly a lightweight


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

My Razz story just involved DDR and severe dehydration.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I will never be able to drink Bacardi Razz again. I had a terrible experience with it.



what about 151?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

I like 151! Ever had a drink called The Flaming Cockroach? Good shit.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> what about 151?



i believe 151 is jason's territory


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> you, sir, are completely mad
> 
> the other night when this thread was started, i didn't even have half a liter, and i'm not exactly a lightweight



yeah that first time we started drinking around 245, and i had like 2 or 3 jacks on rocks. got to the show at about 315, and started on the vodka, we each brought a litre, but Sassquatch and malik left, so we had theirs too, between 6 of us. my brother and i split a bottle, and the other went to everyone else.
we finished by 430. i was drunk till late, and kept waking up all night long with hangover headaches. only time ive ever gotten headaches from a hangover

the birthday party i just felt like i was oozing poison out of every pore. Band practice was so shitty


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Oh, well, just cut out fast food, or cut down, but especially sodas, they will kill you, literally, more sugar than you'll ever need.



not so "fast" when they take an hour to deliver


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

im out of beer


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

"We're out of beer NOOOO! Let's make a beer run. YEEEAAA!"


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

Theres no sugar in soda, just corn syrup, which is ridiculously bad for you



WarriorOfMetal said:


> i have a funny story about Bacardi Razz....
> 
> 
> 
> when we had the Bill Maher HBO special being shot at the Berklee Performance Center (where i worked on stage crew at the time), 3 of us worked all 3 days of the event (load-in, rehearsal/taped show, live show/load-out). after the first day, we went out for dinner and a beer after a long day of moving heavy stuff, and we had to be back there at 7am the next day. well, when the Bacardi promo girl came around offering us free samples of Razz mixed with....i don't remember, something else.....we couldn't turn that down.....so we got a bit drunk after that. a couple free samples, some beer, jack & cokes, etc...."free samples" became a running joke the rest of the summer



on the subject of vodka, there are 2 big festival concerts here every year, fallball and kfmaday. we always bring in litre bottles of vodka, we just put it in water bottles (take the seal off with the lid and put it back on, you can walk right in). We got some free bookoo energy samples, drank half and poured vodka in. silly girl working said to the other, look they're pouring water in it!
my brother starts laughing and just says "thats why youre working the fairgrounds"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ Absolute Steel ftw ^^^


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> "We're out of beer NOOOO! Let's make a beer run. YEEEAAA!"



the corner store is about 7 houses down the road, then a left, then 100 feet away. if someone with an id wants to buy me more, ill provide money


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ^^^ Absolute Steel ftw ^^^


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>



the quote i had in the post before you ninjad my shit was the chorus from a song by the band Absolute Steel


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

ive said it before, and ill say it again, and the hungus amungus said it too
Life
just when you get your day in the sun
sand ninjas


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

i think i'm a more entertaining drunk than you 

either that, or i was just *more* drunk than you are now



i'm getting bored


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> not so "fast" when they take an hour to deliver


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

im just kinda drunkish. im far from DRUNK


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

hey what thread is that quote in your sig from?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont recall. something about lefties playing right handed, and scott being a suckachump


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

i am le tired


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...nadian-guitarist-discussion-2.html#post842699


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

wake the fuck up


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

shall I use my taser? 
lol


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

IM GUN GO GET FUCKED UP
ill talk to you when i get home
if im not too
...drunk...
to post like last night


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i am le tired



Okay, then go have a nap.

ZEN FIRE ZE MISSILES!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



fire ze missiles!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

you know the guy who made that animation is a friend of my cousin?


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> damn, i'm kinda feeling hungry again.....this is bad. i'm gonna get fatter.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> you know the guy who made that animation is a friend of my cousin?



Neat!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

Jason said:


>



funny because it's true


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

Drink instead!!!!!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

noooo, not tonight.



although.


my rum is still not gone. so i still have an advantage on Capt. Sparrow


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i believe 151 is jason's territory



 Knocked back a half bottle in a hour or two


----------



## Nerina (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ lol yeah then....... and then :sleep:


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I will never be able to drink Bacardi Razz again. I had a terrible experience with it.



 Me likes Bacardi Razz.. I pretty much drank almost all the bacardi flavors


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

you know what CJS had that i don't, however? Keira "Nightly"


----------



## Naren (Jan 27, 2008)

This is turning into what the 100K thread used to be before Germanium found it...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

but better 



actually i've never really read the 100K thread


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2008)

E! pretty much sums it up


----------



## Naren (Jan 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> E! pretty much sums it up



There's 100K thread before Germanium and after Germanium.

Before: Pretty much the same as this thread right here. People rambling on and on about stupid stuff, talking about what they just did, what they're doing at the moment, what they think about stupid stuff, total nonsense, etc.

After: Germanium just posting page after page after page after page of "E!" "E!" "E!" "E!" and occasionally other letters such as "G!" "C!" "H!" "M!" but generally returning to "E!" "E!" "E!"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

aaaaahhhh.

my thread is still better. because i can take credit for starting it


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

E!


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

N!

e!

r!

i!

n!

a!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

Nerina you need to buy a t-shirt or something so you can double-post


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

^T-shirt? From where? Will it say "I can has doublepost' on it?

I doubleposts all the timez


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

i don't think they're available now....but the sevenstring.org t-shirts that are for sale from time to time


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

oooo what colors?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

i think so far they've only been black w/ silver printing on them


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

Black is the only color that matters.

[action=TomAwesome]is aware that black, white, and all shades of gray are not colors[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

Covers          425-802-7187


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

Black and silver works.......even if black is not a color


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

Harro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well.......this thread has grown  

I was too busy elfcuddling

:fap:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

E!
G!


Q!





Quatsch~

!W`!

E~

You have to speak the language


----------



## Blexican (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blexican said:


>



Blex speaks the language.


----------



## Blexican (Jan 28, 2008)

Ear infections suck. But Black Velvet cures all!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

no thread-ruining


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

Eflcuddling.......?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

i figured you were off with her
psh
bastard
oh well. i was gonna go party last night, but much to jasons frustrated dismay i ended up staying most of the night with my ex 
fucking womanz. with their... "elvyness"


----------



## Blexican (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> no thread-ruining



I don't think it can get any worse off, especially after anything I could do.


----------

